# purple cydectin



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I was looking through my Jeffers catolog for some cydectin. They have a pour on that leaves a purple mark on an animal. Is this what I need for oral dosing? If not, what is? Thanks,
Anita


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Yep, you want the purple pour-on stuff. 

1cc per 22# orally.

Sara


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

:yeahthat Yep and if you get it on you ...you will be purple also...dont ask how we knoew this... :rofl


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

If you don't like the purple stuff, you might want to check into using QUEST (info in 101) horse wormer. It is the same drug, but stronger....so watch your dose carefully. With a small herd here, it has been the best way for me to go....and so far (per fecal test) it is working for me on HC.

WHIM


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Same stuff I use, but wear gloves if you don't want to be purple as well. Never fails.....I always get some on me. :/


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH and it smells like kerosene but my goats love the stuff and I use the metal long tip syringe


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

does it remove lungworm?


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

No do a follow up with Valbazen or better yet Ivormec Plus


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

i see eprinex is alot cheaper, would that work on lungworm? sorry to be a pest, i just like to know my options! if not, i'm placing an order for plus today!!!


----------



## SALTCREEK_Nubians_Linda (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah, it's purple because it's a pour-on for cattle. :lol It helps us see right away which cattle we have treated and which have yet to be treated and if we got it right down their backbone or slipped and splashed it all over their side, where it is not effective. It gets internal and externals for cattle as a pour-on. Purple is a plus because when we're working cattle we have somebody running them into the lane and placing a pole behind them so they can't back out. Then somebody grabs the pour-on and treats them, usually the guy who places the poles too. Once in a while we move so fast that one can slip through without getting treated. When we get them in the squeeze we can see it and treat them then. In the squeeze we give them their shots (2 to 3), brand them, dehorn any horned ones and make steers out of any bull calves we get. The quicker we move them through all this process and get them back out in the pasture to drink and get back to grazing and relaxing the less stress they endure. The more stressed out they get the more likely they will get sick. Pour-on wormers are oily so they don't wash off if it happens to rain soon after you've treated with it. It also will burn. (ask me how I know this. :biggrin It has something to do with a branding iron.) By the way? Does anyone have an explanation as to why the wind is always blowing away from the person who is branding and toward the person on the other side who is giving the injections on the arbitrary day which comes up that we are working cattle? I'd really like to know? :laughcry

I prefer to use Ivermectin injectible orally for the goats because it isn't oily. But we switch off every other year to hopefully reduce resistance buildup of the paracites to one wormer or the other. We do it with the cattle so why not the goats? It's the same as us switching up fly repellants every other year to try to thwart resistance of the flies. We're going to dose x number of flies with our repellant which will get y number of flies but allow z number of flies to survive which have been exposed to our repellant and did not die. So next year the flies which will be reproducing are the z flies who will produce an x number of flies that aren't affected by last year's repellant. So we have to switch it up.

In our goats i just put it in a syringe and shoot it in the corner of their mouth and they swallow it with no trouble. I give them a bit to eat to help "wash it down." It doesn't work as well as a pour-on for goats. I wish it did.


----------



## chewie (Jul 26, 2008)

linda--haven't we worked together??! oh yes, that is exactly how it goes, fast fast fast, and that's not fast enough! and that is not fun trying to 'put out' a smoldering critter!!


----------



## Bethany (Jan 9, 2008)

My goats sure like it a lot better than the ivomec injectable...so thankfully I haven't had to "wear" any of it _yet._


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

Be sure not to give the Valbazen or Ivermectin Plus (flukicides) if your does are early bred. It will cause abortion.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I just luted everyone so was going to give it before I rebreed.


----------

